# Bach's Passacaglia



## nefigah

I contend that the Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor is one of the greatest pieces of music ever written.

Edit: Here's a link if you've never had the pleasure of hearing it!


----------



## Krummhorn

A great piece indeed, and played here on an an excellent instrument. 
I've played this piece numerous times and never grow weary of it. One of many great Bach compositions for organ.


----------



## wolf

nefigah said:


> I contend that the Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor is one of the greatest pieces of music ever written...


It is. Actually Toccata and fugue in D minor is not on the same level at all. Almost nothing is for that matter. Just the beginning makes your hair stand on end, and when the Fugue starts...my goodness....Never do I get tired of it. Ever... although I must have heard it 200 times at least during the years.


----------



## Tapkaara

Bach's organ works are beyond compare. I never tire of them, and the Passacaglia and Fugue is a monster of a GREAT piece of music. Could it be one of the greatest pieces of music ever written? I suppose that's possible...hahaha. Certainly one of the greatest organ works.


----------

